# Update on travel sick dog!



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Think we've cracked it at last! Down to stress more than actual travel sickness, though I still give her 1/2 a tablet of Sealegs a few hours before travelling.
Done lots of short journeys ie: down to youngest son so she can play with his Boxer, trips to Pets at Home which she loves! Tips out with son and Boxer for long walks, AND, last but not least, a 3 day camping stay on a fairly local campsite. She was sick going but had watched her bed & toybox being loaded & I think panick set in. 
She loved sitting outside the campervan watching other dogs and children playing cricket etc.
Also had visits from both sons on different days, so familiar faces as well as new.
Just need this wretched rain and wind to stop so we can go away again!

Many thanks to everyone who offered hints and tips for this problem.

Chris & Tilly (the Hooligan!)

(Photo on page 3 of previous thread.)


----------

